# Is it normal to get copepods in a tank that is only 2 weeks old?



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

well sure, you have other tanks, all it takes is putting your hand in one, then the other.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

That's the thing, I don't have copepods in my 33 LOL


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't know if it's "normal" but it certainly isn't "bad."

Eggs or larvae probably came in the safestart. Some species reach adulthood (non-egg or larval form) in as little as a week.

That or your 30L? You've checked every micrometer of the 33L? I'm sure you have some, but the population is small and their behavior is controlled by the presence of fish. Source could be from there, eggs in your substrate, or spontaneous generation, of course.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I have been very critical with my 33G after having a pesticide scare, and I haven't noticed any. They could be in there, but I haven't seen any in the month and a half its been up.

Maybe it did come in the safestart, that or the AS, I am not sure. The only difference in the two tanks is the substrate and two separate bottoms of safestart.

I am just confused how they got in there, and how they can be so many in the 30C in less then 2 weeks of cycling.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

ahh, aquasoil is the culprit I'm sure, looking back I think alll of my tanks started with AS have had copepods early. They must lay cysts like sea monkeys.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Where did your plants come from???


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I looked it up, and yeah, freshwater copepod eggs are exactly like brine shrimp eggs, they have a hard outer shell and can completely dry. Meaning that aquasoil could definitely contain copepod eggs, seeing as how it's only mined and tumbled, it isn't cooked or sterilized. Also, just about any moss from any source will contain copepod larvae or eggs, this is their most comfortable and natural habitat, and also their mating environment.

So if you have moss in there, AND aquasoil, you probably got them. And if it's uncycled but without a source of ammonia, that would explain them thriving. It would be impossible for tetra safestart to have seeded your tank with copepods, safestart is a cultured bacteria product, which would have required a sterile environment for production.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

the copepods came from your other tank. I'd bet a dollar. You don't have to see them for them to be there. Lots of room in plants and substrate and without other fish to pick them off (i.e. in a new tank) we see lots more of them than once we add fish.

afaik aquasoil is rotary kilned to expand the clay particles.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

You probably aren't seeing them in the other tank because they all got nuked by the pesticides. Anyway, I have had copepods in just about every tank I've ever had.. they sure are fascinating. I always took it as a sign that the tank was healthy. I never really saw them unless I was doing a water change though. They are good at being inconspicuous.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Happens a lot with new tanks for me, too- I think they come in on the plants, and in the absence of predators go through a population boom. I probably have them in all my tanks, though I usually only run across them when I clean my filters.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I looked it up, and yeah, freshwater copepod eggs are exactly like brine shrimp eggs, they have a hard outer shell and can completely dry. Meaning that aquasoil could definitely contain copepod eggs, seeing as how it's only mined and tumbled, it isn't cooked or sterilized. Also, just about any moss from any source will contain copepod larvae or eggs, this is their most comfortable and natural habitat, and also their mating environment.
> 
> So if you have moss in there, AND aquasoil, you probably got them. And if it's uncycled but without a source of ammonia, that would explain them thriving. It would be impossible for tetra safestart to have seeded your tank with copepods, safestart is a cultured bacteria product, which would have required a sterile environment for production.



Actually, I test my water everyday to see if it is cycled for my SSS Mosuras yet. There is currently 1.5 mg/l of ammonia, and 0.8 mg/l of nitrates, which is why I am confused as to how they are even alive in there. 

As for my other tank, it never had any even from the start. And I do not remember seeing them in my 20G for at least 2-4 months before I moved, which happens to be where all my plants came from. I am thinking they did indeed come from the AS, but I still don't know how they are living when there is a good amount of ammonia and nitrates in it.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Actually, I test my water everyday to see if it is cycled for my SSS Mosuras yet. There is currently 1.5 mg/l of ammonia, and 0.8 mg/l of nitrates, which is why I am confused as to how they are even alive in there.
> 
> As for my other tank, it never had any even from the start. And I do not remember seeing them in my 20G for at least 2-4 months before I moved, which happens to be where all my plants came from. I am thinking they did indeed come from the AS, but I still don't know how they are living when there is a good amount of ammonia and nitrates in it.


Maybe it's the abundance of food in the tank, with a total lack of competition?
Somehow I got detritus worms in my tank, and I am not sure how they get in there(pretty gross though). I blame global warming. :biggrin:


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

they could be hatching, breeding and dying pretty quick. They will breed faster under stress, but I don't know how toxic ammonium is to them, they are not listed as a water quality indicator for ammonia/ammonium. 

remember, the ammonia that you show on your test is actually ammonium if your ph is less than neutral


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

pH is at 7.2 right now. Not sure what "neutral" would be defined as.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> pH is at 7.2 right now. Not sure what "neutral" would be defined as.


neutral pH is 7.0 

That's when the acid to base ratio is in balance.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.aquaworldaquarium.com/Articles/TonyGriffitts/Ammonia.htmhere's an article explaining the ph-ammonia relationship:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for that article. Sheesh, I learn new stuff everyday.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I think it would be great to have something like those copepods established in my tank as my apistos like to hunt through the carpet all day. Right now all they do is suck up snails and spit them back out every 30 seconds. I'd introduce something like those copepods you posted pics of, but I'm afraid they'd just become permanent residents of my canister filters.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

fish will actively hunt copepods to extinction... you really only see them prominent in shrimp tanks, because shrimp don't eat them. Same with freshwater limpets


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

What would be a good shrimp-safe fish that could eat these?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I've heard of people keeping pygmy corydoras, but I've never personally put corydoras in with my shrimp (i just know my albino cory cats are vicious omnivores that will eat ANYTHING)

But really, there's no reason to try to get rid of them... They don't do any harm that I know of.

here's a picture of some eating some cucumber (with the OEBT eating on the underside)


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I've heard of people keeping pygmy corydoras, but I've never personally put corydoras in with my shrimp (i just know my albino cory cats are vicious omnivores that will eat ANYTHING)
> 
> But really, there's no reason to try to get rid of them... They don't do any harm that I know of.
> 
> here's a picture of some eating some cucumber (with the OEBT eating on the underside)


Getting used to that new camera eh? :biggrin:


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

My 3g shrimp tank is overrun with them. Tank was started last October. If I use a hand lens you can see countless numbers of them in the substrate against the glass. I'm going to move 3-4 Boraras micros or Boraras brigittae to the tank at least for a while. Maybe they'll knock down the population without taking *ALL* the shrimp with them.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

I wonder if ghost shrimp would go for them.. mine had a tendency to try and eat anything they could get there little pincers on(which included some of my tastier plants, fry, planaria, one tried to take on a kuhli which was not such a good idea).


----------



## fishnovice (Nov 25, 2009)

My ghost shrimp enjoyed them while they were prolific. One thing is CERTAIN: if you put them on a slide to view under a microscope- dont use a coverslip- it just makes copopod mush. They will quickly smash under the suction of the water surface tension, when the coverslip is placed on top of the slide.

When I set up my first tank, they were pretty abundant. After adding a few shrimp, their numbers got under control. It was quite entertaining to see the voracious shrimp grab & eat them right off the glass and from the substrate. Now, after the tanks contents have been transplanted into a new (1 month) 29g, I am not seeing any notable variance in the population. I have to really look for them, but they are there.


----------

